# محاضرات لمادة التصميم بمعونة الحاسب cad سنة 5 مدني عام للدكتور مصطفى كمال بدرة من جامعة حلب - سوريا



## freemanghassan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحييكم من مدينتي إدلب ، راجيا منكم الدعاء لبلدي سوريا ، فحياكم الله وبيّاكم
في موضوعي اليوم أرفع إليكم محاضرات لمادة التصميم بمعونة الحاسب CAD ، وهي مجموعة محاضرات للسنة الخامسة قسم مدني عام بكلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة حلب.
صاحب المحاضرات هو الدكتور مصطفى كمال بدرة ، جزاه الله عنا كل خير
وحتى تكونوا على إطلاع مسبق بمحتوى المحاضرات إليكم ما تحويه كل محاضرة من عناوين رئيسية وفرعية ثم رابط التحميل.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
المحاضرة الأولى Lecture 1 :
المدخلات في عملية التحليل الإنشائي :
أنواع الحمولات الإنشائية :
-	قوى الجاذبية (الحمولات الميتة Dead Loading)
-	قوى الجاذبية (الحملات الحية Live or Imposed Loading).
-	قوى الرياح Wind Loading.
-	قوى الزلازل Seismic Loads.
-	حمولة ضغط السائل Hydrostatic Load.
-	حمولة ضغط التربة Earth pressure Loading.
-	حمولة الهبوط Settlement Loading.
-	أحمال الحرارة Temperature Load.
تطبيقات النمذجة باستخدام التحليل بطريقة العناصر المحدودة Finite Element Modeling applications.
أنواع العناصر Element Types:
1.	العناصر أحادية البعد One-dimensional element :
ومنها: Bar element وعنصر الإطار المستوي Plane Frame Element وعنصر الإطار الفراغي Space Frame element.
2.	العناصر ثنائية البعد 2D Elements:
ومنها: العنصر الغشائي الرباعي Quadrilateral Membrane Element و عنصر البلاطة الرباعي Quadrilateral Plate Element و العنصر الصفائحي الرباعي Quadrilateral Shell Element و عنصر الإجهاد المستوي Plain Stress element ، و عنصر الانفعال المستوي Plain Strain element.
3.	العناصر ثلاثية البعد 3D Element:
ومنها: Brick Element و Axisymmetric Element.

أنواع التحليل الإنشائي:
1.	التحليل الستاتيكي الخطي Linear Static analysis.
2.	التحليل اللاخطي Non-Linear analysis: وفيها : اللاخطية الهندسية Geometrical Non-Linearity ، ولاخطية المادة Material non-linearity.
3.	التحليل الديناميكي Dynamic Analysis: وفيه: 
تحليل التردد الطبيعي Natural frequency analysis ، و التحليل الديناميكي للمنشآت باستخدام طريقة طيف الاستجابة Dynamic Analysis of Structures using Response Spectrum method، وتحليل السجل الزمني Time history analysis.
عملية نمذجة التحليل الإنشائي Structural Analysis Modeling Process:
1.	المدخلات : تعريف المشكلة الهندسية Define the engineering Problem.
2.	بناء النموذج التصوري prepare of conceptual model.
3.	إعداد النموذج الحسابي prepare of computational model.
4.	تدقيق النتائج Result Verification
وفيه: تدقيق المعلومات Data check ، النموذج التحقيقي Checking Model ، الدراسة التحليلية Parameter Study.​لتحميل المحاضرة:
Lecture 1.pdf
هذا رابط مباشر للمحاضرة الأولى 
https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/my shared's files/Lecture 1.pdf?w=3c8ddd38
وهذا رابط آخرمباشر للمحاضرة الأولى إن لم يعمل الرابط السابق 
http://www.rofof.com/11mhebd5/Lecture_1.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة الثانية Lecture 2 :
Techniques & applications to modeling Frames
تقنيات وتطبيقات نمذجة الإطارات
1.	نمذجة عقدة التقاء عمود مع كمرة Modeling of column-beam joint
2.	نمذجة العناصر ذات المقطع المتغير 
3.	نمذجة الوصلات الإنشائية Modeling of Structural connections
وضمنها : الوصلة الصلبة Full rigid connection، الوصلة المفصلية Pin connection، الوصلة ذات الصلبة الجزئية Partial Moment connection.
4.	الرابط الغشائي الصلب Rigid Diaphram.
5.	أمثلة تطبيقية: وفيها:
أ‌.	مثال تطبيقي على المقاطع متغيرة الارتفاع
ب‌.	مثال تطبيقي على تحرير العقد
ت‌.	مثال تطبيقي على الرابط الغشائي

•	معادلات ربط الحركة: وفيها:
-	معادلات ربط الحركة لذراع صلبة
-	معادلات ربط الحركة في حالة الرابط الغشائي Rigid Diaphram​لتحميل المحاضرة:
Lecture 2.pdf
رابط آخر للمحاضرة رقم2
http://www.rofof.com/11eabfu5/Lecture_2.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة الثالثة Lecture 3 :
3D analytical modeling of structures-I
	التحليل الستاتيكي الخطي للمنشآت الفراغية باعتبار قوى الجاذبية والقوى الجانبية: 
	مثال تطبيقي على التحليل الستاتيكي الخطي لمنشأ فراغي:
وصف المنشأ – الغاية من المثال – وصف النموذج التحليلي – حساب حمولات الرياح – حساب حمولات الزلازل – تراكيب الحمولات Load Combination 
	جدول فيه : عزم القصور الذاتي (العطالة) الدورانية للكتلة Mass moment of Inertia لبعض الأشكال الهندسية الشائعة.​لتحميل المحاضرة:
Lecture 3.pdf
رابط آخر للمحاضرة 3
http://www.rofof.com/11ogqzf5/Lecture_3.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة الرابعة Lecture 4 :
3D analytical modeling of structures-II
تقنيات و تطبيقات نمذجة الجدران القصية المتقارنة Coupled Shear Walls
•مقدمة: الجهود التحليلية والتسليح:
الجهود الناتجة في العتبات(الكمرات الرابطة) تحت تأثير القوى الجانبية:
تسليح العتبات (الكمرات الرابطة):
الجهود الناتجة في أطراف وباقي أجزاء الجدار القصي:
تسليح أطراف وباقي أجزاء الجدار القصي:
•	طرائق نمذجة جدران القص المتقارنة:
1.	الطريقة الأولى: باستخدام عناصر صفائحية Shell Elements
2.	الطريقة الثانية: باستخدام عناصر إطارية خطية Frame Elements
آليات نمذجة ذراع صلبة (الطريقة الثانية):
•	مثال تطبيقي:
•	استنتاج باقي الجهود في النموذج التحليلي المكون من عناصر صفائحية Shell Elements:

تقنيات وتطبيقات نمذجة التحليل الإنشائي الفراغي Techniques & Applications of Spatial Structural Analysis Modeling
	مقدمة على طرق تصميم المنشآت على الزلازل:
-	طريقة القوى الستاتيكية المكافئة :
-	طريقة التحليل الديناميكي:
	حساب دور الاهتزاز الطبيعي الأساسي لمنشأ:
	الاهتزاز الطبيعي (الحر):
	حساب دور الاهتزاز الطبيعي الأساسي وفق طريقة ريليه:
	مثال تطبيقي على حساب الدور وفق طريقة ريليه:
	حساب دور الاهتزاز الطبيعي الأساسي وفق الطريقة الديناميكية:
	مثال تطبيقي على حساب الدور وفق الطريقة الديناميكية:

أنظمة المنشآت المقاومة للقوى الجانبية Structural Systems for Resisting Lateral Forces:
الإطارات ذات العقد المقاومة للعزم Moment Resisting Frames: (محاسنها – مساوئها)
الإطارات المكتفة X & K-Braced Frames:
الجدران القصية Shear Walls:
جدران القص المتقارنة Coupled Shear Walls:
النظام المختلط (إطارات وجدران قص) Hybrid System: Frames and Shear Walls:​لتحميل المحاضرة:
Lecture 4.pdf
رابط آخر للمحاضرة رقم 4
http://www.rofof.com/11yehgs5/Lecture_4.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
المحاضرة الخامسة Lecture 5 :
Shell Construction & Liquid retaining Structures
تقنيات وتطبيقات نمذجة المنشآت القشرية Modeling of Shell Structures
-	خصائص نمذجة المنشآت القشرية
-	أمثلة تطبيقية
مسألة خزان ماء أرضي بواسطة برنامج SAP2000.​لتحميل المحاضرة:
Lecture 5.pdf
رابط آخر للمحاضرة رقم 5 على الميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?50uzfzdjhn4613b
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة السادسةLecture 6 : والأخيرة
Modeling of Deep foundation
الأساسات العميقة (الأوتاد) Deep Foundations (Piles):
-	مقدمة وتعريف Introduction & definition.
-	حمولة الوتد المسموحة Allowable Pile capacity:
-	أنواع الأوتاد Types of Piles:
-	مجموعات الأوتاد Pile Groups: أنواعها – كفاءتها – 
-	قبعات الأوتاد Pile caps: (الاشتراطات البعدية لقبعات الأوتاد Dimension requirements for pile caps)
-	طرائق تصميم قبعات الأوتاد Methods of design of pile caps: الطريقة الصلبة – طريقة العناصر المحدودة.

	أمثلة تطبيقية:
	المثال 1 : قاعدة عمود على أربع أوتاد 4-piles column base:
	المثال 2 : قاعدة عمود على ثمانية أوتاد 8-piles column base:​لتحميل المحاضرة:
Lecture 6.pdf
رابط آخر للمحاضرة رقم 6 على الميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?gce10eb998ounde
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ghassan​


----------



## boushy (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رائع جدا excellent 
*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على المادة القيمة

اضيف لموضوع
مثبــت: متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية


----------



## eng_a_alaa (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت كل الخير


----------



## remstereo (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب وكما وعدتنا اوفيت بارك الله فيك


----------



## remstereo (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد القراءة تستحق اخى الحبيب الشكر للمرة التانية على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة


----------



## freemanghassan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

boushy قال:


> *رائع جدا excellent
> *



أهلا بك أخي حياك الله


----------



## freemanghassan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على المادة القيمة
> 
> اضيف لموضوع
> مثبــت: متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية



أشكرك أستاذ خالد على إضافة الموضوع لأهمالمواضيع من شروحات ومناقشات 

جزاك الله كل خير على كل ما تقدموه للملتقى


----------



## freemanghassan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

eng_a_alaa قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزيت كل الخير



وبك أخي ... أهلا بك ... وجزاك بما ذكرت وزيادة


----------



## freemanghassan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

remstereo قال:


> بعد القراءة تستحق اخى الحبيب الشكر للمرة التانية على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة





remstereo قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب وكما وعدتنا اوفيت بارك الله فيك



خجلتني هيك ... حياك الله أخي ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## الراااحلة (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## freemanghassan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الراااحلة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



وإياكم إن شاء الله 

حياكم الله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منذر فرحات (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## freemanghassan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

منذر فرحات قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



وإياكم أخواني ... خلوف ومنذر ... حياكم الله ... أشكر ردودكم ... شرفتم والأساتذة الآخرين موضوعي وزدتموه بهاءً


----------



## hiba.a (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*
محاضرات قيمة بالفعل 
شكراً لك وللدكتور مصطفى *​


----------



## freemanghassan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

hiba.a قال:


> *
> محاضرات قيمة بالفعل
> شكراً لك وللدكتور مصطفى *​



أشكر مروركم

حياكم الله


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## freemanghassan (1 نوفمبر 2011)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم



وعليكم بالسلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شرفتم الموضوع 

حياك الله أستاذ علي


----------



## alaa_ce (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .. بس للاسف الروابط مش عايزة تشتغل معايا .. ممكن حد يرفعها على اى موقع تانى


----------



## freemanghassan (1 نوفمبر 2011)

alaa_ce قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير .. بس للاسف الروابط مش عايزة تشتغل معايا .. ممكن حد يرفعها على اى موقع تانى



أخي يمكن كلامك يكون صحيح ... لكن السبب هو موقع فورشيرد ... أنا جربت الروابط اليوم صباحا كان الموقع كله مو حابب يفتح ... مابعرف شو السبب ... لكن حاولت بعدها بساعتين وجدت الروابط شغالة تمام... يا ريت تحاول فيهم مرة تانية

حياك الله


----------



## hassananas (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت كل الخير
اما الدكتور مصطفى كمال بدرة ، جزاه الله عنا كل خير
مثل هذه مشاركات طيبه وهادفه وتعليميه


----------



## boushy (1 نوفمبر 2011)

please upload it again

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 نوفمبر 2011)

أعرف د/مصطفى شخصيا كم هو عالم متواضع و خلوق


----------



## freemanghassan (1 نوفمبر 2011)

boushy قال:


> please upload it again
> 
> the file link that you requested is not valid



أخي الروابط شغالة بشكل صحيح ... تأكدت منها قبل ثوانٍ من كتابة هذه المشاركة

حياك الله


----------



## freemanghassan (1 نوفمبر 2011)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أعرف د/مصطفى شخصيا كم هو عالم متواضع و خلوق



صدقت أخي والله 

أهلا بك


----------



## freemanghassan (1 نوفمبر 2011)

hassananas قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزيت كل الخير
> اما الدكتور مصطفى كمال بدرة ، جزاه الله عنا كل خير
> مثل هذه مشاركات طيبه وهادفه وتعليميه



وفيك أخي ... حياك الله


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت الاخوه يرفعوها على المديا فير 
وشكرا اخى الكريم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## freemanghassan (1 نوفمبر 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> ياريت الاخوه يرفعوها على المديا فير
> وشكرا اخى الكريم
> وجزاكم الله خيرا




سأحاول جاهداً أن أجد حلا لرفعها على الميديا فاير 

تكرم عيونك أخي


----------



## parasismic (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و في الأستاذ على المحاضرات الرائعة


----------



## freemanghassan (2 نوفمبر 2011)

parasismic قال:


> بارك الله فيك و في الأستاذ على المحاضرات الرائعة





وفيك أخي 

أهلا بك


----------



## أحبك في الله (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتاز يا بشمهندس
أجارك الله خيراً وأكثر من أمثالك لنقل تلك المعلومات القيمة
ويارب يباركلنا في علمائنا الأجلاء أجمعين


----------



## freemanghassan (3 نوفمبر 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> ممتاز يا بشمهندس
> أجارك الله خيراً وأكثر من أمثالك لنقل تلك المعلومات القيمة
> ويارب يباركلنا في علمائنا الأجلاء أجمعين





آمين آمين آمين

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## freemanghassan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا رابط جديد ومباشر للمحاضرة الأولى 

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/my shared's files/Lecture 1.pdf?w=3c8ddd38

حياكم الله


----------



## freemanghassan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

وهذا رابط آخرمباشر للمحاضرة الأولى إن لم يعمل الرابط السابق 





وجاري رفع بقية الملفات

حياكم الله


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس 
وكل عام وحضرتك بالف خير


----------



## freemanghassan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

رابط آخر للمحاضرة رقم2


----------



## أحبك في الله (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بعد فراءة المحاضرات وجدت أنها ليست مرتبة ككتاب
ويوجد صفحات ناقصة
أخي الكريم لو أمكن رفع الكتاب كما هو دون أي تعديل يكون أفضل
شكراً مقدماً


----------



## maged1910 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## freemanghassan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

رابط آخر للمحاضرة 3


----------



## freemanghassan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس
> وكل عام وحضرتك بالف خير



وإياك أخي ... حياك الله

وأنت بألف خير

أهلا بك


----------



## freemanghassan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> بعد فراءة المحاضرات وجدت أنها ليست مرتبة ككتاب
> ويوجد صفحات ناقصة
> أخي الكريم لو أمكن رفع الكتاب كما هو دون أي تعديل يكون أفضل
> شكراً مقدماً



أخي ليس النقص في تسلسل الصفحات في المحاضرات التي رفعتها بمعنى النقص ... 

لأن مصدر المحاضرات كما ذكرت في بداية موضوعي هو الدكتور مصطفى كمال بدرة 

أي أنه أعطانا المنهاج خلال الفصل الدراسي دون أن يكون لديه كتاب وإنما كان المنهاج عبارة عن مجموعة محاضرات متفرقة ... اعتمد في نوعية الأفكار على ما اعتقد بأنه الأفضل من بين العناوين والأفكار التي يتوجب علينا كطلاب سنة 5 أن نكون على علم بها ... أرجو أن تكون قد وصلت الفكرة 

وأنا لم يكن دوري سوى أن قمت بمسح هذه المحاضرات على الماسح الضوئي (السكانر) وقمت برفعها لكم ... لأني ظننت أن بها من الأفكار النظرية الشيء المهم ..

أرجومنكم الدعاء لي بالشفاء العاجل في هذه الأيام المباركة 

حياكم الله جميعا


----------



## freemanghassan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

رابط آخر للمحاضرة رقم 4


----------



## freemanghassan (8 نوفمبر 2011)

رابط آخر للمحاضرة رقم 5 على الميديا فاير

Lecture 5.pdf


----------



## freemanghassan (8 نوفمبر 2011)

رابط آخر للمحاضرة رقم 6 على الميديا فاير

Lecture 6.pdf


----------



## أبو نادر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يجزيك الخير ويوفقك ويعافيك ويحمي اهل ادلب وريفها وحمص وسوريا كلها وسائر بلدان المسلمين
المحاضرات ضرورية جدا لكل من يتعامل مع البرامج الهندسية فبواسطتها تفهم الية عمل البرامج مما يجعل نمذجتك اكثر دقة ونتائجك اكثر واقعية*


----------



## freemanghassan (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> *الله يجزيك الخير ويوفقك ويعافيك ويحمي اهل ادلب وريفها وحمص وسوريا كلها وسائر بلدان المسلمين
> المحاضرات ضرورية جدا لكل من يتعامل مع البرامج الهندسية فبواسطتها تفهم الية عمل البرامج مما يجعل نمذجتك اكثر دقة ونتائجك اكثر واقعية*



شرفت الموضوع أستاذ أبو نادر 

حياك الله ... وجزاك الله كل خير على الدعاء الجميل

أشكرك


----------



## تعزي1 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## freemanghassan (9 نوفمبر 2011)

تعزي1 قال:


> thanks



you are welcome


----------



## galal980 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

محاضرات رائعة حقا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## freemanghassan (9 نوفمبر 2011)

galal980 قال:


> محاضرات رائعة حقا
> جزاك الله خيرا



وإياك أخي... حياك الله



wagih khalid قال:


> *thanks*​



welcome Mr wagih khalid


----------



## kazali016 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

محاضرات رائعة حقا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## freemanghassan (10 نوفمبر 2011)

kazali016 قال:


> محاضرات رائعة حقا
> جزاك الله خيرا



وإياك أخي الكريم 

حياك الله


----------



## محمدعاطف (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس على الافاده العظيمه بجد ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك لانى كنت محتاج هذه المحاضرات جدا


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## freemanghassan (26 ديسمبر 2011)

وإياكم أخواني حياكم الله ​


----------



## محمدسليمان احمد (13 يناير 2012)

*رائع جدى excellent *


----------



## انور الاستشاري (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك و وفقك الله و وفق استاذك الفاضل


----------



## محمدعاطف (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## freemanghassan (13 يناير 2012)

محمدسليمان احمد قال:


> *رائع جدى excellent *



مروركم هو الرائع أستاذ محمد... حياك الله





انور الاستشاري قال:


> شكرا لك و وفقك الله و وفق استاذك الفاضل



ووفقك الله أستاذ أنور... حياك الله






محمدعاطف قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



وإياك أستاذ محمد ... أهلا بك


----------



## م.إسلام (26 يناير 2012)

روعه روعه روعه بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى و لو فيه تكمله يبقى تمام


----------



## freemanghassan (26 يناير 2012)

م.إسلام قال:


> روعه روعه روعه بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى و لو فيه تكمله يبقى تمام



قريبا جدا سأرفع المحاضرات العملي 

تكرم عيونك أستاذ إسلام 

أشكر مرورك الذي زاد الموضوع روعة


----------



## remstereo (26 يناير 2012)

فى انتظارك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## amr awad (5 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## bboumediene (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kazali016 (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rraid6 (19 فبراير 2012)

1السلام عليكم اخواني اشكركم لجهدكم المستمر بارك الله بكم وبجهدكم


----------



## م.إسلام (19 فبراير 2012)

منتظرين المحاضرات العملي و اشكرك بعمق على مجهودك


----------



## freemanghassan (23 مارس 2012)

م.إسلام قال:


> منتظرين المحاضرات العملي و اشكرك بعمق على مجهودك



I am so sorry for this late , but I haven't Internet from 28 January

to yesterday

because i live in Idlib , Syria

I so sorry again for that 

soon i will upload lessons


----------



## أحبك في الله (23 مارس 2012)

freemanghassan قال:


> I am so sorry for this late , but I haven't Internet from 28 January
> 
> to yesterday
> 
> ...


ولا يهمك أخ غسان
حمدالله عالسلامة علي أي حال
اللهم أنصر أخواننا في سوريا
أشهد أنكم رجال والرجال قليلون


----------



## Eng. Firas (23 مارس 2012)

Alf Shukr

Do you happen to have MORE!!?


----------



## م.إسلام (24 مارس 2012)

بشمهندس غسان الف حمدالله على السلامه و ثوره مباركه على الظلم و يا رب يكملهالكم على خير , مش مهم الدروس المهم إن حضرتك تكون كويس


----------



## zeeko (24 مارس 2012)

معلومات قيمة جدا جدا و على طبق من ذهب الله يجزاك كل خير و يزيد الدكتور من فضله


----------



## م / خالد البنا (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير 

كان الله فى عونك يا شعبنا السورى الشقيق


----------



## freemanghassan (24 مارس 2012)

إطار مستوي
إطار مستوي.pdf


إطار فراغي
إطار فراغي.pdf




تمثيل قشرية أسطوانية
تمثيل قشرية أسطوانية.pdf




سقف صالة مربعة بجائز شبكي فراغي بوحدات هرمية
سقف صالة مربعة بجائز شبكي فراغي بوجدات هرمية.pdf




مثال عن خزان أرضي
مثال عن خزان أرضي.pdf




مبنى بأربع طوابق يقع بمدينة حلب
مبنى بأربع طوابق يقع بمدينة حلب.pdf




مثال عن قشرية
مثال عن قشرية.pdf




safe sap2000 autocad
safe sap2000 autocad.pdf


----------



## freemanghassan (24 مارس 2012)

يتبع قريبا جداً


----------



## البعيد القريب (24 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المحاضرات القيمة
وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saalaam (24 مارس 2012)

زادكم الله من علمه الواسع وعلم ونفع بعلمكم............تشكرات


----------



## م.إسلام (25 مارس 2012)

المحاضرات شكلها روعه و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## freemanghassan (25 مارس 2012)

حياكم الله جميعا


----------



## mhran_1990 (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك موضوعك عجبني-لاني مهتم
thanks


----------



## السيدنصير (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله عنا خيرا ُ​


----------



## freemanghassan (17 أبريل 2012)

mhran_1990 قال:


> شكرا لك موضوعك عجبني-لاني مهتم
> thanks



أهلا بك أ. مهران




السيدنصير قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله عنا خيرا ُ​




الشكر لكم أخي .. حياك الله


----------



## aboyazeed (19 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا خيرا*


----------



## civil10 (19 مايو 2012)

thank you my friend for all the work


----------



## freemanghassan (19 مايو 2012)

aboyazeed قال:


> *جزاكم الله عنا خيرا*


وإياكم أخي أبو يزيد



civil10 قال:


> thank you my friend for all the work


you are welcome my friend


----------



## mhran_1990 (24 مايو 2012)

*شكرا لك اخي عنجد شيء رائع_وهالدكتور بعجبني باعتبارو بدرس علي 
شكرا لك
*


----------



## freemanghassan (24 مايو 2012)

mhran_1990 قال:


> *شكرا لك اخي عنجد شيء رائع_وهالدكتور بعجبني باعتبارو بدرس علي
> شكرا لك
> *


أهلا بك أخي مهران .. معناها أنت من طلاب جامعتي حلب .. نحنا بانتظار تصير زميلنا بالمهنة .. هانت .. راح الكتير وما بقي إلا القليل .. موفق بالامتحانات الجاي ..


----------



## Damas Eng (28 يونيو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً إلك على الرفع، المراجع هامة من عناوينها، و إنشاءالله بيتم التحميل لاحقاً لأنو حالياً التحميل عندي صعب شوي.
و للأسف عنا بالشام بدرسنا المادة دكاترة معلوماتية و المواضيع يلي بيدرسونا ياها (السيكربت) و (vba) و (الماتلاب)، يا ريت لو بيغيرو المنهاج و بيدرسونا هيك محاضرات مهمة بهالمادة


----------



## freemanghassan (30 يونيو 2012)

Damas Eng قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً إلك على الرفع، المراجع هامة من عناوينها، و إنشاءالله بيتم التحميل لاحقاً لأنو حالياً التحميل عندي صعب شوي.
> و للأسف عنا بالشام بدرسنا المادة دكاترة معلوماتية و المواضيع يلي بيدرسونا ياها (السيكربت) و (vba) و (الماتلاب)، يا ريت لو بيغيرو المنهاج و بيدرسونا هيك محاضرات مهمة بهالمادة



لا شكر على واجب أخي .. مبسوط أنو عجبتك المحاضرات .. بالفعل المحاضرات قيمة .. ورح أرجع جيب محاضرات هالسنة وأرفعها بعون الله .. لأنو هالسنة عطى الدكتور مصطفى جزاه الله كل خير شي مختلف عن السنة الماضية


----------



## Damas Eng (2 يوليو 2012)

freemanghassan قال:


> لا شكر على واجب أخي .. مبسوط أنو عجبتك المحاضرات .. بالفعل المحاضرات قيمة .. ورح أرجع جيب محاضرات هالسنة وأرفعها بعون الله .. لأنو هالسنة عطى الدكتور مصطفى جزاه الله كل خير شي مختلف عن السنة الماضية



ياريت  لأني حالياً عم حاول اتعلم الإيتابس لحالي وحابب افهم الخطوات مو فقط احفظها و طبقها, و حاسس إنو هيك محاضرات بتخليني افهم كتير أمور بخصوص النمذجة ممكن مو من السهل يفهمها الشخص لحالو.
و شكراً جزيلاً مرة تانية لمجهودك :20:


----------



## مصعب عمران (2 يوليو 2012)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع والمقدر
المحاضرة رقم 5 غير متوفرة في الرابط


----------



## freemanghassan (2 يوليو 2012)

مصعب عمران قال:


> مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع والمقدر
> المحاضرة رقم 5 غير متوفرة في الرابط




أخي رابط الميديافاير بالفعل مو شغال .. لكن رابط الفورشيرد أكيد شغال .. حياك الله ..


----------



## وليد مراد (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجو مراجعة هذا الرابط وهو عبارة عن اول جزء في تصميم الكمرات الخرسانية بالكود المصري وهو مزيج يجمع بين اسس التصميم وكيفية تطويع البرامج الهندسية للتحليل الانشائي للتصميم الي حد قريب من الكود المصري متمنيا من الله ان يحوز علي اعجاب الاخوة المهندسين وارجو ان يكون الكتاب في ميزان حسنات كل من ساهم فيه كما ارجوتقييم الكتاب وابداء الملاحظات http://www.4shared.com/office/JKLxM6ks/1-_______.html


----------



## وليد مراد (14 يوليو 2012)

مفاجاة شهر رمضان من المهندس وليد محمود لجميع الاخوة المهندسين ولطلبة كلية الهندسة الجزء الأول من كتاب يجمع بين شرح تصميم الكمرات الخرسانية والتطبيق في البرامج الانشائية ارجو المشاركة كي تعم الفائدة والدعاء للمؤلف ولكل من ساهم في هذا العمل جعله الله علما ينتفع به لجميع الاخوة المهندسين http://www.4shared.com/office/JKLxM6ks/1-_______.html


----------



## NDFSAJFDFF (14 يوليو 2012)

وليد مراد قال:


> مفاجاة شهر رمضان من المهندس وليد محمود لجميع الاخوة المهندسين ولطلبة كلية الهندسة الجزء الأول من كتاب يجمع بين شرح تصميم الكمرات الخرسانية والتطبيق في البرامج الانشائية ارجو المشاركة كي تعم الفائدة والدعاء للمؤلف ولكل من ساهم في هذا العمل جعله الله علما ينتفع به لجميع الاخوة المهندسين http://www.4shared.com/office/JKLxM6ks/1-_______.html





شغل رائع يا هندسة أتمنى الإستمرار وشرح باقى العناصر الإنشائية وعمل موضوع منفرد ليراه كافة الأعضاء


----------



## osama_oo (10 أغسطس 2012)

بجد موضوع ممتاز جزاكم الله خيرا .. فى انتظار باقى المحاضرات
:34:


----------



## محمد الفوزى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## islamarchi (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

محاضرات رائعة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامو جاك (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (31 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المحاضرات و لدي سؤال هل هي تخص برنامج الساب او غير برامج


----------



## freemanghassan (5 أبريل 2013)

osama_oo قال:


> بجد موضوع ممتاز جزاكم الله خيرا .. فى انتظار باقى المحاضرات
> :34:


شكرا لك أخي .. نيتجة الظروف لم أستطع إلى الآن إحضار المحاضرات الجديدة .. سأرفعها بمجرد أن يوفقني الله لذلك 



محمد الفوزى قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا*​


وإياك أخي كل خير 



islamarchi قال:


> بارك الله فيك


وبارك فيكم .. حياكم الله



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> محاضرات رائعة جزاكم الله خيرا


أهلا بكم .. حياكم الله



سامو جاك قال:


> شكرا


أهلا بكم أستاذ سامو ..


----------



## freemanghassan (5 أبريل 2013)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المحاضرات و لدي سؤال هل هي تخص برنامج الساب او غير برامج



الشكر لك أيضا أخي رافد .. أهلا بك .. المحاضرات لا تخص برنامج محدد .. إنما هي قواعد ومواضيع للتصميم بمعونة الحاسب .. أي هي أفكار يمكن أن تصادفنا سواء ببرنامج الساب أو الإيتابس .. وغيرها من برامج التصميم الأخرى ..


----------



## محمود الدوشي (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورفع عنكم البلاء باذنه تعالى


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (22 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ونفع الله بكم

​


----------



## Khaled Shaltoot (22 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا كتب مفيده وجديده


----------



## بغدادي للموت (22 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## Do It (22 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخانا الفاضل على هذا الجهد .
اخي العزيز يبدو ان هذه المحاضرات جزء من كتاب الرجاء رفع المرجع الاساسي الكتاب الرئيس الذي اقتطعت منه هذه المحاضرات


----------



## jameel alkaisi (22 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و غفر الله لوالديك
جهد مميز و رائع جدا 
و محتوى مميز من الدكتور مصطفى كمال بدرة


----------



## body_mlm (27 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## jameel alkaisi (28 يناير 2015)

المحاضرات 5 و 6 مفقودة


----------



## abdow1990kj (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير
أرجو مساعدتك في تحصيل كتاب تصميم الأساسات بالطرائق التقليدية وباستخدام معونة الحاسب للدكتور مصطفى كمال بدرة

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## freemanghassan (2 يوليو 2015)

abdow1990kj قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> أرجو مساعدتك في تحصيل كتاب تصميم الأساسات بالطرائق التقليدية وباستخدام معونة الحاسب للدكتور مصطفى كمال بدرة
> 
> وجزاك الله كل خير




http://www.gulfup.com/?NBSEGJ


----------



## amrcivil (12 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خير ​


----------



## kazali016 (14 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

